# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خیال پردازی

## shima1372

سلام بچه ها، اعصابم داغونه ، نمیتونم درس بخونم، همش سر کتاب یا شبا قبل خواب فقط خیال پردازی میکنم، واسم یجور عادت شده، بیشتر وقتمو میگیره، هرچی سعی میکنم نمیتونم کنار بزارمش، راه حلی نداره؟

----------


## aktft

> سلام بچه ها، اعصابم داغونه ، نمیتونم درس بخونم، همش سر کتاب یا شبا قبل خواب فقط خیال پردازی میکنم، واسم یجور عادت شده، بیشتر وقتمو میگیره، هرچی سعی میکنم نمیتونم کنار بزارمش، راه حلی نداره؟


رو کاغذ خیال ها تو بنویس و بعد دلیلش رو پیدا کن چرا همچین فکری رو میکنی بعد دلیل منطقی بیار که این خیال ها الکی هست و بعد ، اون خیال های مسخره رو به فراموشی بسپار ، این روش روانشناسی است ، حالا جواب نداد دیگه باید چاره ای دیگه بیندیشید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام بچه ها، اعصابم داغونه ، نمیتونم درس بخونم، همش سر کتاب یا شبا قبل خواب فقط خیال پردازی میکنم، واسم یجور عادت شده، بیشتر وقتمو میگیره، هرچی سعی میکنم نمیتونم کنار بزارمش، راه حلی نداره؟


خیال های چه شکلی ؟ به گذشته یا آینده ؟ به درس و دانشگاهت مرتبطه یا ... ؟فقط توی تنهایی اینجوری هستید یا در جمع هم این اتفاقات براتون میوفته ؟

----------


## shima1372

> خیال های چه شکلی ؟ به گذشته یا آینده ؟ به درس و دانشگاهت مرتبطه یا ... ؟فقط توی تنهایی اینجوری هستید یا در جمع هم این اتفاقات براتون میوفته ؟


به آینده فکر میکنم، تو تنهاییام فقط،

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> کافور بخور


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
منظورش چیز دیگس فک کنم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## aktft

> به آینده فکر میکنم، تو تنهاییام فقط،


زیاد درس میخونید؟ رابطه اجتماعیتون ضعیفه؟ اگر اینجور هست چند روز با رفیق فابریکت از خونه بزن بیرون! گوشه گیری زیاد و تنهایی و فقط درس خوندن این مشکلات رو میتونه بیاره! مگه مغز آدم چقدر تحمل داره! درس ، خیال ، غصه ، آینده ، گذشته و...

----------


## shima1372

> زیاد درس میخونید؟ رابطه اجتماعیتون ضعیفه؟ اگر اینجور هست چند روز با رفیق فابریکت از خونه بزن بیرون! گوشه گیری زیاد و تنهایی و فقط درس خوندن این مشکلات رو میتونه بیاره! مگه مغز آدم چقدر تحمل داره! درس ، خیال ، غصه ، آینده ، گذشته و...


اخ گفتی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> به آینده فکر میکنم، تو تنهاییام فقط،


میدونم چی میگید . احتمالا حوایپرتی هم دارید .سعی کنید زیاد تو خونه نمونید ، برید پارک بشینید درسایی مثل زیست رو بخونید ، در اسرع وقت هم برید پیش یه روانپزشک یه سری دارو مینویسه که این حالت از بین بره ! اینجا بیشتر از این نمیشه توضیح داد !

----------


## shima1372

> میدونم چی میگید . احتمالا حوایپرتی هم دارید .سعی کنید زیاد تو خونه نمونید ، برید پارک بشینید درسایی مثل زیست رو بخونید ، در اسرع وقت هم برید پیش یه روانپزشک یه سری دارو مینویسه که این حالت از بین بره ! اینجا بیشتر از این نمیشه توضیح داد !


نمیتونم، ببخشید وقتتونو گرفتم، خداحافظ

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نمیتونم، ببخشید وقتتونو گرفتم، خداحافظ


هرجور راحتید ولی این مشکل همینجوری تموم نمیشه ! باید گوشه گیری رو کنار بذارید

----------


## shima1372

> میدونم چی میگید . احتمالا حوایپرتی هم دارید .سعی کنید زیاد تو خونه نمونید ، برید پارک بشینید درسایی مثل زیست رو بخونید ، در اسرع وقت هم برید پیش یه روانپزشک یه سری دارو مینویسه که این حالت از بین بره ! اینجا بیشتر از این نمیشه توضیح داد !


نمیتونم، ببخشید وقتتونو گرفتم، خداحافظ

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> نمیتونم، ببخشید وقتتونو گرفتم، خداحافظ


سلام ! 
موقع خوندن موسیقی بدون کلام هرمدلی که دوست دارین با صدای متوسط گوش بدین ! ذهن آدم میتونه درگیر 2 تا چیز بشه ولی سومی رو خیلی سخت درگیرش میشه ! شما موسیقی گوش بدی و درس بخونی دیگه ذهنت درگیر خیال نباید بشه ! مدل های مختلف موسیقی رو امتحان کنید یکیش روتون تاثیر میزاره ! مثلا من خودم موسیقی های متن فیلم ها رو خیلی دوس دارم و بهترین آثار هانس زیمر رو واسه خودم گذاشتم ! وقتی گوش میدم اصلا خوابم هم دیگه نمیبره !

اونی که پاک شد رو هم اتفاقی دیدم اولش رو ! باید حلش کنی این مسئله رو !!!

----------


## shima1372

> هرجور راحتید ولی این مشکل همینجوری تموم نمیشه ! باید گوشه گیری رو کنار بذارید


نمیتونم، پدرم ترکه غیرتیه، یه دختر حق نداره بره بیرون، ممکنه براش اتفاقی بیوفته، خداحافظ بچه ها.

----------


## امیر ارسلان

حتما که نباید برین بیرون از خونه
له یکی از دوستاتون بگید بیاد پیشتون یا شما برید

----------


## shima1372

اوهوم

----------


## shima1372

> حتما که نباید برین بیرون از خونه
> له یکی از دوستاتون بگید بیاد پیشتون یا شما برید


دوستام یا ازدواج کردن یا رفتن شهرهای دیگه دانشگاه فقط منه خاک بر سر چهارساله تو خونم

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> اوهوم


این اوهوم در جواب کی و چی بود ؟! :Yahoo (110): 
چیزی که گفتم رو امتحان بفرمایید لطفا ببینید جواب میده واستون یا نه !

----------


## shima1372

> این اوهوم در جواب کی و چی بود ؟!
> چیزی که گفتم رو امتحان بفرمایید لطفا ببینید جواب میده واستون یا نه !


الان دارم یک دونه دان میکنم ببینم چطوره تاثیرش
مرسی

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> الان دارم یک دونه دان میکنم ببینم چطوره تاثیرش
> مرسی


خواهش میکنم ! ببینید ؛ شاید شما سلیقتون با من متفاوت باشه و از موسیقی هایی که روی ذهن من موثره تاثیر نگیرین ! باید خودتون پیدا کنید چطور موسیقی میتونه تاثیر بزاره روتون ! 
مثلا موسیقی های هانس زیمر چون یکم جنبه هیجانی دارن خودبخود همینکه داری گوش میدی هم انگیزت بالامیره هم باعث میشه خواب از سرت بپره هم به این موضوع کمک میکنه که حواس شما به درس باشه و خیال پردازی نکنی ! (البته گفتم که این تاثیری هست که به من داره ؛ شاید واسه شما چیز دیگه ای موثر باشه !)

----------


## shima1372

> خواهش میکنم ! ببینید ؛ شاید شما سلیقتون با من متفاوت باشه و از موسیقی هایی که روی ذهن من موثره تاثیر نگیرین ! باید خودتون پیدا کنید چطور موسیقی میتونه تاثیر بزاره روتون ! 
> مثلا موسیقی های هانس زیمر چون یکم جنبه هیجانی دارن خودبخود همینکه داری گوش میدی هم انگیزت بالامیره هم باعث میشه خواب از سرت بپره هم به این موضوع کمک میکنه که حواس شما به درس باشه و خیال پردازی نکنی ! (البته گفتم که این تاثیری هست که به من داره ؛ شاید واسه شما چیز دیگه ای موثر باشه !)


مرسی، خدا گره از کارتون باز کنه که كمک حالمین، راستی عکسی که جلو اسمتون گذاشتین واقعا نازه، من عاشقشم

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> مرسی، خدا گره از کارتون باز کنه که كمک حالمین، راستی عکسی که جلو اسمتون گذاشتین واقعا نازه، من عاشقشم


لطف دارین ! خواهش میکنم ! :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81): 
اگه از هانس زیمر خواستین دانلود کنید من خودم آلبوم interstellar موسیقی های day one و mountain و آلبوم inception موسیقی time (البته مانتین خیلی هیجانی هست زیاد واسه درس خوندنی مناسب نیست !!! :Yahoo (4): )رو دوس میدارم !
من خودم عاشق کاراکتر فامیل دورم !  :Yahoo (56):  بهترین کاراکتری هست که تو عمرم دیدم ♥

----------


## مهسابانو

خیالبافی خیلی خوبه ...
این قدرتو خیلیا ندارن... سعی کنید درمورد همون درس ازش استفاده کنید!
من اینکگارو میکنمو باعث شده خیلی موفق باشم...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خیالبافی خیلی خوبه ...
> این قدرتو خیلیا ندارن... سعی کنید درمورد همون درس ازش استفاده کنید!
> من اینکگارو میکنمو باعث شده خیلی موفق باشم...


بله ولی اختلالات زمینه ای بدی ایجاد میکنه حتی توی درس !

----------


## مهسابانو

اختلالات زمینه ای!!!!!!!!!!!
(اگه میشه ترجمش رو هم بذارید!)
خوب من باتوجه به تجربه ای که دارم (فکر میکنم تنها هنرم همینه)
فهمیدم که چقد خوبه ادم انقدر ذهنش باز باشه... 
خودمو مثال میزنم... اینکه میتونم همزمان تو ذهنم بسازم درسیو که دبیر داره درس میده باعث میشه از بقیه همیشه جلو باشم...
باعث میشه درسای حفظی رو بهتر به خاطر بسپری !
مفهومیا هم جای خود دارن!
(مقایسش از نظر من مثل اینه که چند صفحه کتاب خشک و بی روح رو بخونی یا یه فیلم جالبو ببینی!برای من بازدهی فیلمه خیلی بیشتر از چند خط بی معنیه!)
امممم خیلی خیلی خیلی هنر خوبیه! هنر یا استعداد یا توانایی یا ....
هرچی که هست ادم باید از هر چیزی که داره نهایت استفاده رو ببره!

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> اختلالات زمینه ای!!!!!!!!!!!
> (اگه میشه ترجمش رو هم بذارید!)
> خوب من باتوجه به تجربه ای که دارم (فکر میکنم تنها هنرم همینه)
> فهمیدم که چقد خوبه ادم انقدر ذهنش باز باشه... 
> خودمو مثال میزنم... اینکه میتونم همزمان تو ذهنم بسازم درسیو که دبیر داره درس میده باعث میشه از بقیه همیشه جلو باشم...
> باعث میشه درسای حفظی رو بهتر به خاطر بسپری !
> مفهومیا هم جای خود دارن!
> (مقایسش از نظر من مثل اینه که چند صفحه کتاب خشک و بی روح رو بخونی یا یه فیلم جالبو ببینی!برای من بازدهی فیلمه خیلی بیشتر از چند خط بی معنیه!)
> امممم خیلی خیلی خیلی هنر خوبیه! هنر یا استعداد یا توانایی یا ....
> هرچی که هست ادم باید از هر چیزی که داره نهایت استفاده رو ببره!


شما کاملا حرفتون درست و بجا هست ! و اتفاقا این خیلی خوبه که شما یه چیزی که میتونست نقطه ضعف باشه به نقطه قوتتون تبدیل کردین ! ولی قبول کنید که این موضوع حرف 1 روز و 1 هفته و حتی 1 سال نیست ! چیزیه که بعد از اینهمه درس خوندن تو شما نهادینه شده ! و نباید توقع داشته باشین که این موضوع بتونه برای فردی که هیچ پیش زمینه ای در این مورد نداره بوجود بیاد ! لطفا دعوا نکنید با هم  :Yahoo (4): !!!

----------


## مهسابانو

امممم درسته ولی منم خیلی وقت نیست شروع کردم ...
درحقیقت قبلا اصلا درس نمیخوندم یا گوش نمیدادم که بخوام روشی داشته باشم...
نمیدونم منظورمو میفهمین یا نه ولی همون فکریو که مزاحمه رو مجبور کنید تا مسئله رو حل کنه ! 
مثلا دارین زیست میخونید و به یه کلمه بر خوردین که قبلا هم درمورد زیست خوندین ... همون فکر صفحه هاییو که قبلا همون کلمه توش بوده رو باید به یاد بیاره!
یا شب قبل از خواب بجای فکرو خیال مجبورش کنید نمودار درختی چیزایی که امروز خوندینو بکشه!
سر کلاس هی سعی کنید بفهمید دبیر میخواد چیو به شما بفهمونه و تقریبا حرفای بعدیشو حدس بزنید!یا هی براشسوالاییو طرح کنید که فکر میکنید قراره درمورد این درس ازتون بپرسن(یه جور سوال هوش)
هنگام خوندن مسئله فیزیک اون فکر میتونه همزمان تبدیلاتو ضربو تقسیمای ساده رو انجام بده تا شما فقط لازم باشه از فرمول استفاده کنید!
و...
شما فکر میکنید کار سختیه ولی این کاریه که دقیقا شما میتونید الان انجام بدین چون خودتون گفتین میتونید خیالپردازی کنید!

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> امممم درسته ولی منم خیلی وقت نیست شروع کردم ...
> درحقیقت قبلا اصلا درس نمیخوندم یا گوش نمیدادم که بخوام روشی داشته باشم...
> نمیدونم منظورمو میفهمین یا نه ولی همون فکریو که مزاحمه رو مجبور کنید تا مسئله رو حل کنه ! 
> مثلا دارین زیست میخونید و به یه کلمه بر خوردین که قبلا هم درمورد زیست خوندین ... همون فکر صفحه هاییو که قبلا همون کلمه توش بوده رو باید به یاد بیاره!
> یا شب قبل از خواب بجای فکرو خیال مجبورش کنید نمودار درختی چیزایی که امروز خوندینو بکشه!
> سر کلاس هی سعی کنید بفهمید دبیر میخواد چیو به شما بفهمونه و تقریبا حرفای بعدیشو حدس بزنید!یا هی براشسوالاییو طرح کنید که فکر میکنید قراره درمورد این درس ازتون بپرسن(یه جور سوال هوش)
> هنگام خوندن مسئله فیزیک اون فکر میتونه همزمان تبدیلاتو ضربو تقسیمای ساده رو انجام بده تا شما فقط لازم باشه از فرمول استفاده کنید!
> و...
> شما فکر میکنید کار سختیه ولی این کاریه که دقیقا شما میتونید الان انجام بدین چون خودتون گفتین میتونید خیالپردازی کنید!


میدونم منظورتون چیه ! اتفاقا من خودم خیال پردازیم کم نیست من خودم ضرب و تقسیم ها و کلا فرمول هارو تقریبا همینطوری حل میکنم  ! شما هم روش خوبی دارین ولی اینطوری نمیشه انتقالش داد ! باید یه راه خوب برای انتقال روشتون پیدا کنید ! باید یجوری به خاطرتون بیارین اولین بار چطور همچین کاری کردین !!!

----------


## مهسابانو

یعنی چی باید ببینم اولین بار چجوری همچین کاری کردم؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> یعنی چی باید ببینم اولین بار چجوری همچین کاری کردم؟


یعنی اون مسیری که شمارو به سمت این روش کشوند رو پیدا کنید !

----------


## مهسابانو

خوب پیدا کردم چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (35): 
(امیدوارم فکر نکنید گیج میزنم)

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> خوب پیدا کردم چیکار کنم؟
> (امیدوارم فکر نکنید گیج میزنم)


خوب توضیح بدین چطور بهش رسیدین ! بعدش شاید من نوعی هم از همون راه بتونم بهش برسم ! :Yahoo (3): 
(بیخیال ! سخت نگیر بانو ! چرا فکر کنم گیج میزنی ؟! کسی که متوجه یه چیزی نشد باید بپرسه دیگه !!! )

----------


## مهسابانو

اهان!
خوب اینو میدونستم که اگه بخوام همینطوری خیالبافی کنم اینده (البته من اینده رو نمیساختم از بچگی عادت داشتم برای خودم قصه تعریف کنم ) رو باید تو همون خیال ببینم!
درسی مثل زیستو همونطور که گفتم بعد از خوندن هر کلمه (بجز کلمه های بی ربط مثل در و برای و اینجور چیزا) سریع سعی میکردم به یاد بیارم و کلمه های کلیدیو با دقت بیشتری به هم وصل میکردم! بعضی چیزا رو هم میساختم ! یه انیمیشن (برای مثال کار قلبو دستگاه گوارش و این چیزایی که تا الان خوندم) این کارو همون دفعه اول میتونید انجام بدین خیلی راحته اگه هم نتونستین با خودتون رو دروایسی نداشته باشیدو برگردینو دوباره همون قسمتو بخونید!
ریاضی هم با پیشخوانی راه میوفتین! مثلا یه تیکه از درس فردا رو بخونید و سر کلاس وقتی دبیر درس میده سعی کنید همزمان خودتونم برای خودتون درس بدین (درس دبیر از دست نره)بعد سعی کنید همونطور که قبلا پیش بینی میکردین بدون پیشخوانی پیش بینی کنید(البته پیشخوانی خیلی خوبه ولی نه برای افرادی مثل من که هی میگن این چرتوپرتارو یاد داریمو دیگه به درس دادنای دبیر گوش نمیدن) البته دبیر ریاضیمون اولین نفری بود که گفت تو همش درحال خیالپردازی هستی چون هی تیکه های بعدی درسشو میپرسیدم ...
نمودارای درختیم اولاش سخته و هی یادم میرفت اولش روی کاغذ و رو هوا و الانم خیلی راحت توی ذهنم میارم ...
اها راستی تاریخ ادبیاتم فکر کنید خودشون دارن براتون از زندگیشون میگن ... برای معنی کلمه های عربی هم همینطور ... 
شیمیم که با اینکه ازش خوشم نمیاد خیلی بیشتر از درسای دیگه میشه اینطوری خوندش (زیاد درباره شیمی حرف نمیزنم اه اه )
این کارا نیازی به تمرین نداره اخه همون دفعه اولم میشه انجامشون داد!
یا مثلا مثل یه دوربین درس دادن دبیرو ضبط کنیدو وقتای بیکاری به یادتون بیارید!
وقتی دارین درس میخونین اول فکر کنید دبیر بهتون داره درس میده و بعد فکر کنید دارین جلو دبیر میخونین درسو
و.... انقد زیاده که یادم رفته
 وقتی دارین به صورت طرف نگاه میکنین سعی کنید صحنه رو سیاه سفید یا رنگی کنید(این سرگرمی مورد علاقه منه) این باعث میشه بفهمید من چی میگم!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اختلالات زمینه ای!!!!!!!!!!!
> (اگه میشه ترجمش رو هم بذارید!)
> خوب من باتوجه به تجربه ای که دارم (فکر میکنم تنها هنرم همینه)
> فهمیدم که چقد خوبه ادم انقدر ذهنش باز باشه... 
> خودمو مثال میزنم... اینکه میتونم همزمان تو ذهنم بسازم درسیو که دبیر داره درس میده باعث میشه از بقیه همیشه جلو باشم...
> باعث میشه درسای حفظی رو بهتر به خاطر بسپری !
> مفهومیا هم جای خود دارن!
> (مقایسش از نظر من مثل اینه که چند صفحه کتاب خشک و بی روح رو بخونی یا یه فیلم جالبو ببینی!برای من بازدهی فیلمه خیلی بیشتر از چند خط بی معنیه!)
> امممم خیلی خیلی خیلی هنر خوبیه! هنر یا استعداد یا توانایی یا ....
> هرچی که هست ادم باید از هر چیزی که داره نهایت استفاده رو ببره!


اختلالاتی مثل درونگرایی . بعضی وقت ها هم باعث میشه یه سری اتفاقات رو نا دیده بگیری یا به یه سری چیزا توجه نکنی در واقع یه سری مشکلات شبیه حواس پرتی رو بوجود میاره . ولی قبول دارم که ذهن رو خیلی باز و تیز هم میکنه .
ولی بهترین راهی که من بهش رسیدم اینه که به جای تخیل در مورد چیزی که خوندی بیای یه عکس یا فیلم واقعی از اون رو ببینی یا خودت بکشی ، این واقعا برای من موثر بوده !

مثلا خودم الان دارم فصل 8 زیست پیش رو میخونم این صفحات جلوم بازه :

----------


## Hello

ببین اگه درمورد آيندته به خودت بگو برا رسیدن بهش باید تلاش کنم 
منم این مشکل رو دارم تنها روشی که بهم کمک کرد این بود که تایمر رو رو 15 دقیقه تنظيم میکنم و به خودم میگم این 15 دقیقه اجازه دارم خیال پردازی کنم و وقتی زنگ خورد دیگه وقت در سه چند بار این کارو در طول روز میکنم

----------


## bvb09

فضای درس خوندنتو تغییر بده.....

----------


## مهسابانو

> اختلالاتی مثل درونگرایی . بعضی وقت ها هم باعث میشه یه سری اتفاقات رو نا دیده بگیری یا به یه سری چیزا توجه نکنی در واقع یه سری مشکلات شبیه حواس پرتی رو بوجود میاره . ولی قبول دارم که ذهن رو خیلی باز و تیز هم میکنه .
> ولی بهترین راهی که من بهش رسیدم اینه که به جای تخیل در مورد چیزی که خوندی بیای یه عکس یا فیلم واقعی از اون رو ببینی یا خودت بکشی ، این واقعا برای من موثر بوده !
> 
> مثلا خودم الان دارم فصل 8 زیست پیش رو میخونم این صفحات جلوم بازه :


چیزی درمورد اختلالت زمینه ای پیدا نکردم...اگه میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین یا یه منبع مطمئن معرفی کنید ...جالب اومد به نظرم!

----------


## bvb09

> مشکل قبل از خواب هم داره دکتر


خب تو وقتی ی روز خوب واقعن درس خونده باشی شب باهر حالتی با خیال راحت خابت میبره.... وقتی از خودت و کارایی ک تو ی روز انجام دادی راضی باشی همه چی خوب میشع!!!!!! دکتر!!!

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Unknown Soldier


خدا خفت کنه علی




اتفاقا بین این همه روان پزشکی که نظر دادن نظر ایشون درست تر بود.
استارتر طبق گفته های خودشون توی پست های قبل , دقیقا بخاطر اینکه فکر میکنن از زندگی عقب موندن و اکثر دوستانشون ازدواج کردن , و ایشون برای سال چندم هنوز داره کنکور میده , ناخوداگاه ذهنشون درگیر ترس از اینده میشه*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چیزی درمورد اختلالت زمینه ای پیدا نکردم...اگه میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین یا یه منبع مطمئن معرفی کنید ...جالب اومد به نظرم!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maladaptive_daydreaming

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



اختلالاتی مثل درونگرایی . بعضی وقت ها هم باعث میشه یه سری اتفاقات رو نا دیده بگیری یا به یه سری چیزا توجه نکنی در واقع یه سری مشکلات شبیه حواس پرتی رو بوجود میاره . ولی قبول دارم که ذهن رو خیلی باز و تیز هم میکنه .
ولی بهترین راهی که من بهش رسیدم اینه که به جای تخیل در مورد چیزی که خوندی بیای یه عکس یا فیلم واقعی از اون رو ببینی یا خودت بکشی ، این واقعا برای من موثر بوده !

مثلا خودم الان دارم فصل 8 زیست پیش رو میخونم این صفحات جلوم بازه :



درونگرایی اختلاله؟  فکر میکردم یه ویژگیه  میشه یه کم بیشتر درباره مقابله باهاش توضیح بدید؟*

----------


## مهسابانو

اوووووو
ممنون !
بعدا میخونمش!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(!!!!)

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> 
> درونگرایی اختلاله؟  فکر میکردم یه ویژگیه  میشه یه کم بیشتر درباره مقابله باهاش توضیح بدید؟*


ویژگی های درونگرا ها عموما ایناس :
۱. ترجیح به تنهایی دارند
۲. از جمع‌های جدید استقبال زیادی نمی‌کنند
۳. معمولاً تمرکز بالایی دارند
۴. عموماً به کتاب خوانی علاقه زیادی دارند
۵. به نوشتن خاطرات علاقه مند هستند
۶. حریم شخصی و اطلاعات شخصی برایشان اهمیت دارد.
۷. دوستان محدود با روابط عمیق دارند

چیزی که مشکل ساز میشه مورد یک و دو هست ! خیالپردازی باعث درونگرایی میشه ، درونگرا ها میل به تنهایی دارن ، تنهایی خیالپردازی رو تشدید میکنه و این سیکل پشت سر هم تکرار میشه !

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



ویژگی های درونگرا ها عموما ایناس :
۱. ترجیح به تنهایی دارند
۲. از جمع‌های جدید استقبال زیادی نمی‌کنند
۳. معمولاً تمرکز بالایی دارند
۴. عموماً به کتاب خوانی علاقه زیادی دارند
۵. به نوشتن خاطرات علاقه مند هستند
۶. حریم شخصی و اطلاعات شخصی برایشان اهمیت دارد.
۷. دوستان محدود با روابط عمیق دارند

چیزی که مشکل ساز میشه مورد یک و دو هست ! خیالپردازی باعث درونگرایی میشه ، درونگرا ها میل به تنهایی دارن ، تنهایی خیالپردازی رو تشدید میکنه و این سیکل پشت سر هم تکرار میشه !


بله!خیلی ممنوناینا رو همه رو(1تا7) هم میدونستم هم دقیقا در موردم صادقه...البته بنظرم بدترینش ناتوانی در بیان احساسات هست که بالا هم نبود...
میگم برای مقابله باهاش اگه بازهم راهکار دارید میشه لطفا بگید؟مثل همون فیلم و ... که گفتید.
اون لینکی که دادید هم درباره دونگرایی نبود!
مرسی*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> سلام بچه ها، اعصابم داغونه ، نمیتونم درس بخونم، همش سر کتاب یا شبا قبل خواب فقط خیال پردازی میکنم، واسم یجور عادت شده، بیشتر وقتمو میگیره، هرچی سعی میکنم نمیتونم کنار بزارمش، راه حلی نداره؟


فکر کردی فقط خودت اینطوری هستی اگه آره خیلی مغروری!!! راهکار خاصی ب ذهنم نمیرسه فقط خواستم بگم خیلی از رقیبات هم ( :Yahoo (4): ) اینجورین

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> *
> 
> بله!خیلی ممنوناینا رو همه رو(1تا7) هم میدونستم هم دقیقا در موردم صادقه...البته بنظرم بدترینش ناتوانی در بیان احساسات هست که بالا هم نبود...
> میگم برای مقابله باهاش اگه بازهم راهکار دارید میشه لطفا بگید؟مثل همون فیلم و ... که گفتید.
> اون لینکی که دادید هم درباره دونگرایی نبود!
> مرسی*


راه شما اينه يه استعداد رو تو خودتون كشف كنيد !!! جوري كه بتونين تو اجتماع بروزش بدين ! يه هنر !!! همين كه رشته دلخواهتون هم قبول بشين خودش خيلي از مشكلو حل ميكنه !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir0017


راه شما اينه يه استعداد رو تو خودتون كشف كنيد !!! جوري كه بتونين تو اجتماع بروزش بدين ! يه هنر !!! همين كه رشته دلخواهتون هم قبول بشين خودش خيلي از مشكلو حل ميكنه !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


خیلی ممنون استعداد که زیاد دارمهم هنری هم درسی...خطاطی و نقاشی میکردم ولی دیگه خیلی وقته بیخیالش شدم...به خاطر کنکور آخه پزشکی میخوام...الآن هم تو این 4 ماه باقی مونده فک کنم بهتر باشه درس بخونمالبته اگه بخونم*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> 
> بله!خیلی ممنوناینا رو همه رو(1تا7) هم میدونستم هم دقیقا در موردم صادقه...البته بنظرم بدترینش ناتوانی در بیان احساسات هست که بالا هم نبود...
> میگم برای مقابله باهاش اگه بازهم راهکار دارید میشه لطفا بگید؟مثل همون فیلم و ... که گفتید.
> اون لینکی که دادید هم درباره دونگرایی نبود!
> مرسی*


اون لینک که در مورد خیالپردازی مفرط بود !
این رو ببینید در مورد وضعیت درونگرا ها خیلی شفاف صحبت کرده : http://dl.mosbateyek.com/video/Susan...-480p-fa_1.mp4
نا توان در بیان احساسات مثل چی ؟ مثلا نمیتونید خودتون رو مجاب کنید توی جمع به یه بچه محبت کنید ؟ یا مثلا وقتی نوحه ای چیزی میشنوید مثل بقیه اشکتون در نمیاد ؟

----------


## Hellion

با تشکر از کارشناسان ( :v)

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> خیالبافی خیلی خوبه ...
> این قدرتو خیلیا ندارن... سعی کنید درمورد همون درس ازش استفاده کنید!
> من اینکگارو میکنمو باعث شده خیلی موفق باشم...


دوست عزیز هر چیزی زیادیش بدخ تخیل زیاده باعث حواسپرتی هم میشه و دور شدن ار واقعیت...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

پشنهاد من برای پسرا کافوره واقعت مجعزه میکنه  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



اون لینک که در مورد خیالپردازی مفرط بود !
این رو ببینید در مورد وضعیت درونگرا ها خیلی شفاف صحبت کرده : http://dl.mosbateyek.com/video/Susan...-480p-fa_1.mp4
نا توان در بیان احساسات مثل چی ؟ مثلا نمیتونید خودتون رو مجاب کنید توی جمع به یه بچه محبت کنید ؟ یا مثلا وقتی نوحه ای چیزی میشنوید مثل بقیه اشکتون در نمیاد ؟


آره ب درد من نمیخورد ممنون از بابت لینک جدید
آره تقریبا مخصوصا اینکه اشکم در نمیاد خیلی بده البته بچه ها رو خیلی دوست دارم ولی نمیتونم درست برسونمشتازه وقتی هم میام بهشون محبت کنم تازه خراب میکنمحس میکنم ضایع کاری کردم شدید*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

منم تو ابراز احساستم ضعیفم... ولی مگه این طبیعت مردها نیست ؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> 
> آره ب درد من نمیخورد ممنون از بابت لینک جدید
> آره تقریبا مخصوصا اینکه اشکم در نمیاد خیلی بده البته بچه ها رو خیلی دوست دارم ولی نمیتونم درست برسونمشتازه وقتی هم میام بهشون محبت کنم تازه خراب میکنمحس میکنم ضایع کاری کردم شدید*





> منم تو ابراز احساستم ضعیفم... ولی مگه این طبیعت مردها نیست ؟


طبیعی نیست ولی مشکل جدی هم نیست ! فقط یخورده زایست ! کلا چیز شایعیه

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

با تشكر از نمكدوناي سفره !  :Yahoo (4): 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> *
> 
> خیلی ممنون استعداد که زیاد دارمهم هنری هم درسی...خطاطی و نقاشی میکردم ولی دیگه خیلی وقته بیخیالش شدم...به خاطر کنکور آخه پزشکی میخوام...الآن هم تو این 4 ماه باقی مونده فک کنم بهتر باشه درس بخونمالبته اگه بخونم*


خیلی خوبه ! آفرین به شما با اینهمه استعداد امیدوارم تو راهتون موفق باشین و به هدفتون برسین و البته درباره خودتون مطمئن تر صحبت کنید!! ولی دقت نکردین ! گفتم استعدادی که بتونین تو جمع بروزش بدین !!! مثل نوازندگی مثلا ! :Yahoo (15):

----------


## atena.kh

من خیال پردازی نمیکنم!!!فقط خیلی خستم :Yahoo (4): واسه همین غالبا زیادمیخوابم! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> من خیال پردازی نمیکنم!!!فقط خیلی خستمواسه همین غالبا زیادمیخوابم!


سلام ! 
شما اول واسه اینکه میگین خسته این ؛ تست بدین ببینید کم خونی یا پرکاری تیروئید یا تنگی دریچه قلب و کلا بیماری که بتونه سلول  هارو خسته یا خونرسانی بهشون رو کاهش بده یا کمبود ویتامین ها ندارین احیانا ؟! 
بعد اگه اینا اوکی بودن برین سراغ بالا بردن انگیزه و ایجاد یه هیجان کوچیک موقع درس که باعث بشه خواب از سرتون بپره ! مثل موسیقی های تند ! (الان ملت میان بهم نمکشون رو میپاشن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (56): )

----------


## Huot

سلام خیالت راحت باشه 70% مردم ایران بیماری روانی دارن تو هم یکیش هیچی نمیشه فوقش 5-6 دهه دیگه میمیری میری تو عدم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## H03ein

*خیال پردازی میکنی؟*

----------


## shima1372

بچه ها همتون ماهین, مرسی که برایه من وقت گذاشتین

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

روش من این بود که قبل از خواب هدف ها و ارزو هامو  خیال پردازی (!) میکردم که متناسب با اقتضای سنم بود ولی الان قبل از خواب همیشه لیستی از کار هایی که قبلا برای روز بعد برنامه ریزی کردم فکر میکردم و بعدش خواب.

توصیم اینه که عصر ها(مثلا ساعت 8) برنامه ریزی کنید واسه روز بعد و اتوماتیک وار ذهنتون قبل و حتی در خواب مشغول این مورد خواهد شد و جایی برای خیال پردازی نخواهد گذاشت.

توصیه طلایی: کتاب مدیریت قدرت تفکر رو تهیه کنید و بخونید با خوندن این کتاب حتما موفق میشید

----------


## shima1372

,,,,

----------


## shima1372

بچه ها با چک لىست اوضاعم بهتر شدش, مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## dr.mamad_97

به این میگن (وسواس فکری) یه بیماری که به نظر من خیلی ها دچارشن... ولی بعد از یه مدتی بهش عادت میکنن!!

این متن بخون:


*ک زندگی خیالی و مجازی در کنار زندگی واقعی ام شکل گرفته است**با سلام. متاسفانه من دچار نوعي خيال پردازي مضر هستم . چرا كه احساس مي كنم اين معضل، يك زندگي خیالی و مجازي را در كنار زندگی و شخصيت واقعي ام بنا نموده است . كيفيت اين تخيلات بدين صورت است كه من هيچ وقت خودم را جاي كسي حس نمي كنم بلكه خودم هستم با همان خصوصيات خانوادگي ( شايد فقط سنم متفاوت با حال باشد) كه در عرصه هاي مختلف مشغول فعاليت به بهترين وجه هستم، مثلا وقتي فوتبال نگاه مي كنم خودم را به جاي يكي از بازيكنان به زمين مي فرستم، به طور كلي در هر ورزشي كه تماشا كنم ، بهترين فرد در آن رشته مي شوم. يا اينكه هنگام تماشاي فيلم يا سريال يك نقش جديد براي خودم مي سازم و در آن بازي مي كنم يا اينكه در شرايط بالاتر خودم را يك كارگردان فرض كرده و چند فيلم هم تا کنون ساخته ام ! در شئون ديگر هم اگر بخواهم با شخصي ملاقات نمايم يا در انتظار انجام دادن فعاليتي باشم، قبلا آن كار را در خيالاتم انجام مي دهم ، مثلا همين مشاوره را قبلا در تخيلاتم مرور كرده ام، يا اينكه بعد از بگو مگو با كسي در ذهنم به طوري كه به آرامش برسم با او درگيري پيدا مي كنم و اغلب اين تخيلات و زندگي مجازي من را ارضا نموده و در زندگي واقعي نمي توانم به كارهايم برسم. اگر كسي از بيرون مرا ببيند شايد از اين خنثي بودن من تعجب كند، در حاليكه من در درونم غوغايي برپاست . حال از شما راه حلي مي خواهم تا من را از آسيب هاي اين تخيلات فزاينده رهايي بخشيد، چرا كه ديگر احساس مي كنم اين زندگي مجازي دارد جاي حيات واقعي من را مي گيرد و هر گونه كمبودی را به جاي اينكه در زندگي واقعي سامان بخشم، آن ها را در زندگي خيالي ام به طور كامل و آرماني حل مي كنم.
*

با سلام و سپاس از اينكه مركز ما را براي راهنمايي و پاسخگويي برگزيده ايد؛ پرسشگر گرامي‌، شايد خود شما هم به اين مساله واقف باشيد كه قوه تخيل و خيال پردازي يكي از وجوه مشخصه انسانها است و بسياري از دستاوردها، خلاقيت ها، اختراعات و ... مديون اين موهبت الهي است. خيال پردازي از زمان كودكي تا پايان دوره نوجواني تقريباً رفتاري طبيعي محسوب مي شود كه از بعد از دوره شكل گيري زبان تا سنين بالاتر به صور مختلف خود را نشان مي دهد و شدت و ضعف آن در دوره هاي مختلف نيز متفاوت است. اما بايد به اين نكته توجه داشت كه از نظر روانشناسان هر فكر و يا رفتاري كه موجب اختلال در روند عادي زندگي فرد شود و بر ارتباط او با ديگران تاثير منفي بگذارد، و در يك جمله موجب اختلال درون فردي و ميان فردي شود و بيش از حد معمول انرژي فرد را بخود اختصاص دهد، جزو رفتارهاي ناسازگار و نابهنجار محسوب مي شود و بايد براي اصلاح آن اقدام شود. من در زير به راهكارهايي اشاره مي‌كنم كه شما با استفاده از آنها مي توانيد به كنترل خيالپردازي خود بپردازيد.
به عنوان مثال يك موقعيت را فرض مي كنيم كه در آن موقعيت خيالپردازي، مزاحم فعاليت نرمال و زندگي واقعي شما مي‌ شود، مثلا شما فردا امتحان و يا كنفرانس داريد، كتاب درسي خود را باز مي كنيد و مشغول مطالعه مي‌شويد اما در اين هنگام ناخواسته شروع به خيال پردازي مي‌كنيد، يعني افكار خيال پردازانه علي رغم ميل باطني شما به ذهن شما هجوم مي آورند در اين حال و موقعيت هاي مشابه مي توانيد تكنيكهاي زير را براي رهايي از اين افكار بكار گيريد :
*1- توقف خيال پردازي :* در اين راهكار ، در همان لحظه كه خيال پردازي را آغاز كرديد با دست محكم به ميز بكوبيد و بگوييد « بس است» و در اين هنگام نفس خود را حبس كنيد تا حدي كه احساس خفگي به شما دست بدهد و سپس نفس خود را رها كنيد با اينكار كه شرطي سازي متضاد (covert conditioning ) نام دارد بدن شما از جهت ارگانيكي به اين نتيجه مي رسد كه افكار خيالپردازانه همراه با يك ناراحتي شديد ناشي از قطع تنفس همراه است، لذا تدريجا ديگر به تخيلات اجازه ورود به ذهن را نمي دهد؛ اين تكنيك يكي از بهترين تكنيكهاي رفتار درمانگران براي مقابله با افكار و تخيلات مزاحم است. بعد از اين عمليات سعي كنيد كه واقعاً خيال پردازيتان را متوقف كنيد و سعي داشته باشيد بعد از آن با تمركز بيشتر درس بخوانيد. همين كار را در طول مطالعه هنگامي كه افكار مزاحم و خيال پردازانه به سراغتان مي آيد تكرار كنيد و به اين افكار و تخيلات اجازه ندهيد به سراغتان بيايند.
*2- اختصاص وقت خاص براي خيال پردازي :* يكي ديگر از تكنيکهاي خوب براي كنترل اين افكار اينست كه زمان خاصي را براي اين نوع افكار اختصاص دهيد و وقتي اين افكار به سراغتان مي آيند به آنها بگوييد بروند و در ساعاتي كه به آنها اختصاص داده ايد بيايند! به ديگر سخن اين افكار را تدريجا به آن زمان خاصي كه به آنها اختصاص داده ايد كاناليزه نماييد و در ساعات ديگر از ورود آنها به ذهن جلوگيري نماييد، اين امر باعث مي شود كه اين افكار تدريجا به كنترل شما در آيند.
*3- انحراف توجه :* از ديگر تكنيهاي مفيد براي مقابله با اين نوع افكار تكنيك انحراف توجه است، تكنيك فوق به اين صورت انجام مي شود كه كشي بدور دست خود بياندازيد و وقتي اين افكار شروع به هجوم به ذهن شما كردند آن كش را كشيده و رها كنيد بطوري كه سوزشي در دست شما ايجاد شود و سپس عددي نسبتا پيچيده مانند 74598را به ذهن خود بياوريد و هفت تا هفت تا از آن كم كنيد تا به عددي برسيد كه كوچكتر از هفت باشد. اين كار تدريجا موجب مي شود كه شما بتوانيد بر اين افكار كنترل پيدا كنيد و خود مختاري را از آنها سلب نماييد. در اين تكنيك از ويژگي «تمركز فقط بر يك شي» ذهن استفاده شده، يعني اينكه ذهن در آن واحد نمي تواند بر روي دو چيز متمركز شود، لذا وقتي شما بر روي عدد فوق و عمليات تفريق تمركز مي كنيد ذهنتان از تمركز بر افكار و تخيلات باز مي ماند.
*4- كاناليزه كردن تخيلات به سوي امور سازنده و مثبت :* بعد ازاينكه اين افكار و تخيلات را به كنترل خود درآورديد، و حاكم برآنها شديد، اگر تمايل داشته باشيد مي توانيد از قوه خيال پردازي خود استفاده هاي مفيد و مثبت كنيد. براي مثال مي توانيد از آن براي خلق داستان هاي زيبا، نوشتن فيلم نامه و ... استفاده كنيد. اما باز هم اين را فراموش نكنيد كه هر امر مطلوبي اگر به صورت افراطي درآيد زيانبار خواهد بود.
موفق باشید. منتظر مکاتبات بعدی شما هستیم.
*نویسنده : غلامرضا مهرانفر

منبع:* یک زندگی خیالی و مجازی در کنار زندگی واقعی ام شکل گرفته است | پرسمان دانشجويي - تربیتی و مشاوره

----------


## dr.mamad_97

درمان خیلی راحتی داره میری پیش یه روانپزشک و علایمت بهش میگی... اونم یک سری داروهایی تجویز مینکه که بعد از یک ماه مشکلت ناپدید میشه!!!(البته اونجوری که شنیدم )

منم کم و بیش این مشکل دارم... :Yahoo (21):

----------

